# heads or tails



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

When viewing some pups there was one pup with about a half inch on tail bare, the breeder said the mother's paw accidently stepped on it..has anyone come across this? will fur eventually grow back? thanks in advance if you have come across this and can share your experience, it is a long hair pup.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That shouldn't be the reason for the hair loss,sounds a bit sketchy to me... and yes it would grow back if pulled out, as long as the follicles weren't damaged.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I just can't picture a scenario where a dog stepping on another's tail causes half an inch of hair to fall off?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

That sounds weird to me too. But if the breeders are responsible and trusted with great reputations http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html then that's why we pay the extra money and get the best pups in the end!


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> That sounds weird to me too. But if the breeders are responsible and trusted with great reputations http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html then that's why we pay the extra money and get the best pups in the end!


 
Follow up on my post, had a chance to see pup after one week bare tail was 99 % NORMAL, so breeder was ok and no concearns..and pup is even more buetifull


----------

